# Questions for NJ Guys



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, I have a few questions. I am going to need subs this winter and have a guy in mind but I want to make sure his pricing is fair.

What are you guys charging/getting charged for a truckload of snow removed _(roughly 20yds)_??
What are you guys getting charged for a loader with just bucket?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Most guys we use work hourly. A tandem or tri-axle is about $125Hr, Loader goes by bucket size generally and starts around 125hr for a 1yd or 4x4 backhoe or comparable loader, can get pricey with larger machines. If you shop around you may do better. If you have long standing relationships with supply yards and or trucking companies making deliveries for you start there...........


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

forestfireguy;1057452 said:


> Most guys we use work hourly. A tandem or tri-axle is about $125Hr, Loader goes by bucket size generally and starts around 125hr for a 1yd or 4x4 backhoe or comparable loader, can get pricey with larger machines. If you shop around you may do better. If you have long standing relationships with supply yards and or trucking companies making deliveries for you start there...........


thanx man! btw that property in clifton never got back to me. they wanted someone who was willing to give them a firm number for any possible debris that could be dumped there from other people and i wouldnt do it haha


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Smart Move man.....

Do you have contacts for guys with trucks/plows you won't need this winter? I have a big office park that I'm pretty sure we'll get over your way.

Will need a couple trucks and 2 drivers for ours, one CDL.

Thanks


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

The guy where I park has 3 backhoes, 1 loader, 2 grades, a mack s/a w/ plow and salter and 2 pickups. I know he does quite a few banks (I help cover his route). I can ask him if he wants to take on more work.

PM me your contact info.


----------



## joecz80 (Jan 5, 2011)

if u guys are looking for another truck shoot me a email.....
[email protected]


----------

